

"An attacker can listen to _any_ UK Vodafone customer's phone call." - thehodge
http://thcorg.blogspot.com/2011/07/vodafone-hacked-root-password-published.html

======
mrb
This is big. But at the same time I bet that many other wireless carriers have
similar flaws in their micro cells, where their infrastructure blindly trusts
them to have not been tampered with.

They are products developed by teams independent of those who designed the
security of the backbone of the phone network.

